# Revision on Lynx Boots (My apolgies)



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Lynx Boots
Rocky Outdoor Gear
www.rockyboots.com

Early this summer my father provided me a pair of Rocky Lynx boots and I was asked to use them and write a review on them. When I was given these boots I thought I would be using them to go roam the outdoors hiking. I was wrong, instead I ended up getting a demolition job with my buddies for the summer and needed boots. 
There I was staring at the Lynx boots and remembering my dad telling me he wore Rocky’s when he worked outside and remembered how well they held up to everyday construction work and sometimes surprised that even after a year of everyday wear he did not need a new pair. So I took them off my shelf and strapped them on. 
The first thing I noticed was that it was somewhat hard to get the lace in the top loop, it kept slipping when I was trying to pull them tight but that experience did not foreshadow the rest of my experience with these boots. As soon as I stood up I notice how comfortable the terra suspension PU cushion foot bed was and how well they fit and formed to my feet. The thick and comfortable EVA midsole gave even more comfort to my feet. No more than an hour into my job we were standing in 3 inches of water due to a water pipe breaking and sure enough I was the only guy there with boots that could keep water out and my feet dry, due to the Gor-Tex lining.
After working demolition for some time others began complaining about stepping on nails. I noticed that I hadn’t, and I looked on the bottom of my boots and believe it or not there were 3 nails in the boot stuck in the sole of these boots.
After 3 months of demolition and other construction side jobs I have to say the Lynx held up very well under grueling conditions. So, I have to believe the aggressive grip on the sole that allowed me to work in sometimes less than dry conditions would be of a great advantage in the woods. Even under warm conditions the breathable mesh lining allowed my feet to breath and kept my feet dry even in 90 degree heat. Had this been in the winter I am sure the 800 grams of Thinsulate Ultra insulation would keep my feet toasty as well.
After my 3 months in these boots I was very happy with the results even though I didn’t use them for what they were made for but again these boots can be used for many activities, construction, hunting and hiking. I liked the style of the boots the Mossy Oak with leather. Overall I would definitely recommend these boots to anyone who is looking for a durable and comfortable boot for any outdoor activity.

Review written by Jr. Field Staff: Trevor Elliott
Garysbowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

